# husband waiting for visa and i'm still looking for a job



## celestemckimm (Jul 19, 2008)

hi, can anyone offer any advise please. my husband has accepted a job offer and his visa is due at any time. i found the job for him through search engines and recruitment agencies on the internet where i have been looking for several months. unfortunately, i have not managed to secure anything for myself as yet. i have a varied skilled background in the cosmetics industry for the past 12 years here in the UK for small independent companies from sales management to product development, marketing and general running of a company but i am finding it very difficult to apply these job skills to a suitable employment offer in the UAE. i have been told not to panic and that i should find it much easier to find something when i follow my husband on his visa. could anyone please recommend anything or give advise as to whether i would find it easier once out there as i would really like to stay in the same industry if possible. i am panicking a little as i don't want to have to struggle with one salary.thanks.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

It will be easy to find a suitable position if you are in UAE. Try Bayt.com | jobs UAE, jobs Dubai, jobs Abu Dhabi, jobs Saudi, jobs Kuwait, jobs Bahrain, jobs Qatar, jobs Pakistan


----------



## celestemckimm (Jul 19, 2008)

hari, thanks for the reply. i have already looked on all of these and sent my CV to them. i am registered with Bayt and look everyday and apply for any relevant positions. i have applied for 71 positions on the Bayt wesite but i have yet to have any correspondence re my applications. do you think that this could be because they are aware of the fact that i am not currently residing in the UAE?? thanks again.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that once you get to Dubai, things will become significantly easier. You'll be able to make use of newspapers to find out about vacancies as well as enquiring directly with prospective employers. Why not redirect your efforts into finding out companies who would be most likely to employ someone like yourself and tailoring your CV to the posts that they have available. Once you get to Dubai, you could take it further as you would already know who to contact. Recruitment agencies are great but remember that you can also apply directly to employers. Additionally, not all employers advertise positions with agencies due to the expense involved and sometimes by contacting them directly, you may get lucky, even when they are not advertising any vacancies Don't give up. I'm sure that things will work out.

Best of luck!


----------



## celestemckimm (Jul 19, 2008)

Maz25

thanks for the reply and support. again, i look regularly on gulf news and khaleej times but somtimes it is difficult to actually work out the industry from the description. i guess i am just getting a little frustrated with it all. i will keep looking and posting my CV until i can actually do more in depth research when i arrive. fingers crossed.


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Celeste,

I found the best recruitment companies to be Hire Rightt (+971 4 352 7441) and First Select UAE - also try registering your resume on naukrigulf.com - I've been working for 8 months now and I still get job offers weekly for these agents.
Also try the recruitment agents advertised on this website - there are some good ones too.

Good luck - and by the way, i've heard from many people that it is easier to find a job while in Dubai already. Took me 3 weeks to find a good job, and a friend of mine with no working experience took 1 week. So don't worry too much!


----------



## celestemckimm (Jul 19, 2008)

Suid-Afrikaner

thanks for the positive reply. i will try the recruitment companies that you suggest. thanks again


----------

